# wlan konfigurationsprogramm



## theParasite (27. März 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein gutes Konfigurationsprogramm für versch. WLan Karten?

Bei meinem Notebook hab ich integriertes WLan und muss mir mit dem WinXP Konfigurationsprogrämmchen helfen, was ja total sch... ist.

Danke


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. März 2004)

Hi

Ich würde mich auch für solch ein Programm interessieren! 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## nordi (1. April 2004)

Warum ist das XP Konfigurationstool sch**** ? Hat alle Features, die ein anderes Programm auch hat! Sicher, dass bei deinem Notebook kein anderes Programm dabei war..ist eigentlich normal, dass der Herstellern ein Tool dabei legt. Wenn du wirklich nicht mit dem XP-Tool klarkommst, würde ich mal auf der Seite vom Hersteller nachgucken. Da findest du bestimmt was!


----------

